# tyre pressure gauge



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Can one of you knowledgable chaps or chapesses advise me what the best tyre pressure gauge to buy? It needs to go up to 100psi. 

cheers

alice


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

This one looks top notch, but the price is a bit eye-watering. You gets what you pays for I guess:Lifeline 0 - 100 psi

Alternatively, this won best in test with Auto Express and is more reasonably priced: Michelin 0 - 99 psi

I don't have either (use a combined gauge and inflator from Halfords) so can't give a personal recommendation - just ones I would consider if I was looking to buy.

Jon


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

thanks for you reply..... I've gone for a combined gauge and inflator as well..... seems to make sense.

cheers

alice


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I use a very old 'pen type' gauge which has always kept it's accuracy.
My Halfords inflater, with a built-in gauge has never been accurate and doesn't shut off on some occasions.
Belt and Braces.....work :wink:


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

I have one of these, checked calibration at work and it is spot on from 10 to 99 psi.

http://www.itc-global.com/shop/0100-psi-tyre-pressure-gauge-with-hose-p-506.html

Colin


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a Michelin digital gauge. It reads in psi, bars and summat else(!). Its very accurate.....and it has a very sexy blue backlight! 8)


----------

